# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  Source code Shop bán hàng có giỏ hàng và admin bằng asp.net và C#

## kaysone2911

Source code này có tính năng sau:
- Giỏ hàng (khá hoàn thiện)
- Admin quản trị.

- MÔ hình 3 lớp
- Ajax
- Tin tức có bình luận.

- kết nối với csdl SQL server 2005

Admin vào là
thepbac/123 
Các bạn tải mã nguồn về tại mục download và nhớ bấm vào SKIP AD mới tải dc về

----------


## 513minh89

*Hiz Hiz ?????????*

Gởi lại đường dẫn đi anh ơi. Ko dùng đc òi. Em đang cần làm cái giỏ hàng này mà ko làm đc. Anh giúp e . email của em [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>

----------

